# KangerTech SubTank Mini - Versatility



## BumbleBee (27/2/15)

When the first SubTank came out one of the key points was that it was backward compatible with the older Kanger Dual coils. With the introduction of the Mini version this point seems to have been lost. I have been wondering if this was still possible, if so it would really broaden the potential uses for this tank, and you will still have a use for all the coils you already have for you mini ProTank 3, making the transition from Dual coil clearos to rebuildable sub-ohming so much smoother.

I gave it a try this morning, turns out the older coils are compatible 

The SubTank mini is a brilliant tank system but may be a bit too much of a change for newbies as it is only really good for lung hits. The use of the dual coil opens a secret door, mouth to lung hits are possible on the SubTank Mini and it tames the vape for use on the lesser mods like the iStick 20W

A very small and extremely simple modification is needed though.

You will need a silicone cap from an old coil as the dual coil unit does not make proper contact with the chimney on the upper section of the tank




Pop the cap over the dual coil like so and voila! You're now mouth to lunging on your SubTank Mini

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Informative 1 | Useful 2


----------



## free3dom (27/2/15)

Nice...those old silicone caps sure are useful, but unfortunately very scarce 

I only have one working one left and I treat it like a special little princess 

Thanks for this tip, I will have a go at it (with the little princess)


----------



## BumbleBee (27/2/15)

free3dom said:


> Nice...those old silicone caps sure are useful, but unfortunately very scarce
> 
> I only have one working one left and I treat it like a special little princess
> 
> Thanks for this tip, I will have a go at it (with the little princess)


I'm sure a plastic washer or something similar would do the trick too, anything that isn't made of a hazardous material should work to fill that little gap

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (27/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm sure a plastic washer or something similar would do the trick too, anything that isn't made of a hazardous material should work to fill that little gap



Hmm, there must be one of those small fat o-rings that would be perfect for this 
And if it's red then....score!  Color coordination is very important you know

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## 360twin (27/2/15)

Or you can use the 1.2Ω standard coils - a mate is running a Subtank nano this way on an iJust D16 (3.5V @ 10W), although he is lung-hitting 

I'm very impressed with my mini, it out-performs my Atlantis in terms of vapour production and flavour. Not perhaps a fair comparison as I'm using the RBA (0.75Ω @ 16W) and a standard coil in the Atlantis (0.5Ω @ 22W), but still. It does swallow juice at a rate, though.


----------



## free3dom (27/2/15)

360twin said:


> Or you can use the 1.2Ω standard coils - a mate is running a Subtank nano this way on an iJust D16 (3.5V @ 10W), although he is lung-hitting
> 
> I'm very impressed with my mini, it out-performs my Atlantis in terms of vapour production and flavour. Not perhaps a fair comparison as I'm using the RBA (0.75Ω @ 16W) and a standard coil in the Atlantis (0.5Ω @ 22W), but still. It does swallow juice at a rate, though.



This is not about power, but rather closing off the airflow for mouth-to-lung vaping...the OCC coils have wide airflow so even the 1.2 Ohm is a lung hitter

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (27/2/15)

A small bit of a highjack but still on the topic of the subtank mini.

Can anyone give a comparison between the subtank and the billow? 

I love my billow to death and am tempted to get a subtank mini, but would like to know from someone who owns or has owned both.


----------



## free3dom (27/2/15)

Yiannaki said:


> A small bit of a highjack but still on the topic of the subtank mini.
> 
> Can anyone give a comparison between the subtank and the billow?
> 
> I love my billow to death and am tempted to get a subtank mini, but would like to know from someone who owns or has owned both.



@Philip Dunkley has both, and (as far as I know) also likes both...maybe he can give you some info

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (27/2/15)

@Yiannaki I have both of these, and can tell you it is worth while owning both.
The billow is very much designed around the coil making/flavour chasing idea, but the Subtank takes it a lot easier if you know what I mean.
I enjoy the billow when I want to seriously vape and taste every note of every flavour, and I grab the Mini when I'm out and about, and kind of just forget that it's there.
If I had to pick one of the 2, it would be the mini, due to it's versatility and all round great performance, and not a drop has leaked or a hit been dry once!! And the flavour is still very good, especially if you get the coils right, so I know you might struggle with that as you are still such a Noob at making coils!!! 


You wont regret it. More than welcome to pull round to my place any time you want to try it, or happy to lend it to you for a week to play with, I'm using the Delta II for a week to review, so it's just standing here!!

Let me know

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BigAnt (27/2/15)

Thanks for the info  had given up on the subtank because of that reason.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (27/2/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> @Yiannaki I have both of these, and can tell you it is worth while owning both.
> The billow is very much designed around the coil making/flavour chasing idea, but the Subtank takes it a lot easier if you know what I mean.
> I enjoy the billow when I want to seriously vape and taste every note of every flavour, and I grab the Mini when I'm out and about, and kind of just forget that it's there.
> If I had to pick one of the 2, it would be the mini, due to it's versatility and all round great performance, and not a drop has leaked or a hit been dry once!! And the flavour is still very good, especially if you get the coils right, so I know you might struggle with that as you are still such a Noob at making coils!!!
> ...


Thank you for sharing that info bro and for taking the time to reply.

Based on what you've described, the subtank is a must for me. I sometimes need a quick pick up and go tank without having to worry about coiling or wicking.

And yeah, I need to work on my coiling skills big time  PS still waiting on pics on the ones I gave you. Have u thrown them into anything yet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley (27/2/15)

I did use them, but sold the device with the coils in, but can ask the guy if they are still there!!


----------

